
Largest Study of Its Kind Identifies Health Benefits of Fasting - RickJWagner
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/largest-study-identifies-health-benefits-of-fasting-every-other-day/
======
hourislate
Here is the link to the actual paper and post on HN.

Alternate Day Fasting Improves Physiological and Molecular Markers of Aging

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812636)

------
dangus
The key here seems to be that you physically don't have enough time and
"space" to make up for the long hours without food.

It seems like it'd be way less painful to just count your calories.

Every diet method seems to try to avoid doing so. Modern tools make it easier
than ever. You will not lose weight unless you run a calorie deficit.

Starving yourself every other day is a way to do it, but it also seems like an
unnecessarily painful way to do it.

~~~
dimastopel
The key issue for me here is that I still can't easily get a more or less
accurate calorie count for a random meal in a restaurant near my workplace.
Because of that I need to stick to a very limited menu which feels so
depressing that I prefer ADF over it. Is there a solution I miss?

~~~
dangus
My method is to take anything from the restaurant that you order and don’t eat
half of it. Most restaurant food is about double the portion you need.

Or just find a really similar food item in your calorie tracking software of
choice.

------
esquire_900
I've tried this a while back, and found it near impossible. The fasting days
aren't too bad; hungry but with a lot of energy. The eating days however are
killing; your breakfast is bound to be huge, after which you feel bloated and
sluggish. The rest of the day I tried getting in sufficient amount of
calories, which always failed, making you feel lazy and full all day. At the
end, I usually managed to get in 130-140% of daily advised calories on the
eating day, which starts taking it's toll after 5 or 6 rounds.

This kind of diet also ignores non-eating related properties of a meal, i.e. a
time to socialize, take a break or a it just being a routine activity. The day
that I'm not eaten felt pretty weird, it's surprising how strong the habit of
eating is.

~~~
dogma1138
If you are doing alternate days or weekend fasting high or even moderate carb
diet is a no go because of this exact reason.

Pretty much high protein/fat and limit carbs to 0.5-1.5g per kg of body weight
anything else would pretty much fuck you up.

Since you are taking about double caloric intake on non-fasting days you also
really need to pay attention to the GI of your carbs because otherwise your
blood sugar levels will be spiking hard.

------
gameswithgo
If I am reading correctly it looks like the alternate day fasting group had
less total caloric intake per week. Which might be the key thing here. As
usual.

------
paulcole
This site is full of the clickbait crap that HN commenters like to think
themselves superior to. But one article pandering to their beliefs about
fasting and it’s at the top of HN?

------
rasengan
Also, if you fast for 3 days you can rebuild your immune system [1].

[1] [https://news.usc.edu/63669/fasting-triggers-stem-cell-
regene...](https://news.usc.edu/63669/fasting-triggers-stem-cell-regeneration-
of-damaged-old-immune-system/)

